# Where to buy used pistol?



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking to pick up a used snub nose or small pistol for cwp. Are there any sites that allow for these to be listed?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Gulf coast gun forum


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Head over to Brownsville and just ask around. Since the new gun ban is coming out all the bad guys are giving away their guns, so I'm told. You know, ban all guns and we will all be safe, that means the bad guys are giving their guns to the good guys.


----------



## wild fish (Jan 11, 2013)

*Dutchman firearms*

Has a 9mm an a 22 on their websiite. Hy 98 Foley Ala


----------

